# Greetings from the Strait



## carlab3 (Jul 22, 2008)

...of Juan de Fuca

I've been lurking about for a while, and really appreciate all the knowledge and attendant friendliness around this place. My husband and I have the "maintenance" partners in an Ericson 34 for years, and are now looking to buy a 35 - 42 footer to take us cruising for as many years as we can handle. (BTW, I thought I posted a hello a moment ago - but since I don't see it, I'll try again. Sorry if it's a repeat...)
Cheers, Carla


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard and good luck with the hunt!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat search.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Carla!

Where on the Strait are you? Are you the lighthouse keeper on Smith Island?

David


----------



## carlab3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wouldn't that be fun! I love lighthouses, from the water or from land. Alas, I'm a landlubber in Port Angeles. Thanks for the good wishes re: our search for a boat!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, I see... You're just "Strait Adjacent"


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

And from PA no less! Spouse was born there, parents still live there, grandpa had a restaurant there for 40'ish yrs if I have the yrs correct. Some day will sail out there when we have a day or two to get there from edmonds.

Marty


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> And from PA no less! Spouse was born there, parents still live there, grandpa had a restaurant there for 40'ish yrs if I have the yrs correct. Some day will sail out there when we have a day or two to get there from edmonds.
> 
> Marty


Should be quicker now with your new genny....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

A bit quicker, but I still have to pay jody for said genoa! it will be quicker yet when the UK TDS main comes in in 2-3 wks! We did pretty good last week with it tho, will have to see how it goes next wednesday.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi Carla, welcome. We have lot's of family in PA, it's a great place to sail out of. My brother in law has a very nice Hans Christian 43 for sale there if that is of interest, it's in excellent shape (ad is in 48 North).

John


----------



## carlab3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thnaks John! We really love it here in PA (7 years). We've had a lot of great sails from here to Seattle, San Juans, etc. The Hans 43 is more boat than we're looking for at this time, but thanks!


----------

